# Dancing ghosts...



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

My home tank - layout for busy people :heh:

"Dancing ghosts"










More info here:
http://www.aquadesign.pl/galeria_iwagumi_01.htm

ps. Don't tell me that this kind of layout is average and archaic because i know that . This is my return to basics, return to time when i first heard about T.Amano and Nature Aquarium. Love it or hate it :heh:


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

I saw this tank yesterday in your Aquadesign (I´m a fan of you....of your simplicity  )
All that I can say: Awesome Norbert! .....welcome of new.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

E. tennellus and glosso. With some dark rocks.... 


Looks awesome. I tried a similar approach but with a larger tank and hairgrass. Your tank is basically what I was shooting for. I really like it good contrast and . Your right about it not being revolutionary but its very well done and your tank has really healthy plants.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Well done ! I love it, I always wanted to try something like that.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Absolutley perfect...............


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

What a cool tank. I love it!!! .


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

Love it....


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Very impressive. Not your standard Iwagumi. rayer:


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the simplicity of your tank. It has a calming affect.


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

Great tank Norbert, Congratulations!!!

I only have the sensation that fishs are a little bit out of size for this tank, with a small fishes maybe you can have more sensation of space in that aquarium layout. Just my opinion! 

Anyway, just one more amazing tank by you, Norbert 

Best regards,


----------



## howie (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

the thing that fascinates me about norbert's tanks is the fact that they're so simple yet so intricate. great job, my favorite aquascaper!


----------



## gnob (Feb 8, 2007)

What can I say... lovely tank norbert..
the slopes,shapes and texture are so relaxing...
Nice work..


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks really good to me!


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for comments 

Like i wrote this is simple and fast layout with low maintenace (yep, there is glosso but if you use scizzors you can control her grown over tank  ). I don't have much time for hobby and i can't find good wood for ryuboku layout so my last 2 scapes was Iwagumi....and propably third will be also iwagumi :heh:


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

I like the scape. Simple yet interesting and relaxing.
Another good example of how easy to maintain and setup Iwagumi tanks can be


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

Norbert Sabat said:


> Thanks for comments
> 
> Like i wrote this is simple and fast layout with low maintenace (yep, there is glosso but if you use scizzors you can control her grown over tank  ). I don't have much time for hobby and i can't find good wood for ryuboku layout so my last 2 scapes was Iwagumi....and propably third will be also iwagumi :heh:


would it be possible for you to give us the tank specs... i really want to make a low level maintenance tank like yours (well hopefully..) thanks!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Norbert Sabat said:


> ps. Don't tell me that this kind of layout is average and archaic because i know that . This is my return to basics, return to time when i first heard about T.Amano and Nature Aquarium. Love it or hate it :heh:


Norbert, this looks average and archaic.....HAHA

Nah, there is nothing average and old about it. You still the man! Keep them coming!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

It's a beautiful iwagumi Norbert


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Norb--

I am jealous of you, and I hate your "awesomeness"! HA! Are all of those pics on your profile of tanks you did? I checked out your web page, but my German is a little off.........is there an English translation or Spanish? You have a great eye and talant to match!

Truly, a job well done, if not mastered!


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski (Apr 23, 2004)

Norbert the Iwagumi is very well and carefully done, but I liked the first version of the tank with more plants better ;-).


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, very nice tank, I love it!! I want to know about, Litghtning, filters, fertlizations etc....it's possible??


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

Info about tank is on my homepage (in polish) but i give you english version 

Tank: 90x45x45cm (glass 10mm Guardian glass with transparent silicon) - 182l (48 US gal)
Light: Arcadia series 3 (150W ADA Green 8000K +2x18W Arcadia Freshwater)
10:30-15:30 2x18W (0.75WPG)
15:30-20:00 2x18W+150W (3.87WPG)
20:00-22:00 2x18W (0.75WPG)
Filtration: Eheim 2026 with Lily pipe P-2 and Fluval Surface skimmer
CO2: presured with AquaMedic reductor. From 9:00 to 22:00 external Aquamedic diffusor
Ferts: water change 60l (15.8 US gal) 100% RO per week at evening
With water from RO i use PlantaGainer HydroMineral (water with this fert have KH 3, GH 3)
I also use 6-8ml Brighty K, 6-8ml Step2, 10drops GreenBacter, 10drops GreenGain, 1-3ppm NO3 (KNO3), 0.1-0.2ppm PO4 (K2HPO4)
In week everyday (after light turn off) I give 3ml Brighty K, 3ml Step2, 3-4drops ECA, sometimes a little NO3 and PO4.

Tank was rescape from my layout for ADA 2007 http://www.aquadesign.pl/galeria_ADA2007.htm
so substrat and filter media was 9weeks old.
In this layout i use 35lts Amazonia soil, 6lts PowerSand, Bacter100, PenacW, TurmalineBC, ActiveCarbone.

Glosso in that kind of layout (without hight plants and lot of free space) is easy to control. You must only cut her runners and when glosso carpet is too hight you can trim glosso like other plants. After trimming glosso leaves are much smaller.

donaldmboyer i'm from Poland not from Germany 

My site is in polish because my english isn't good enough - i would like translate my site but i can't .


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful job Norbert. 

I adore your simple style, by the way, and your fish selection always impresses me. 

I've recently been interviewed for a French aquatic forum and you were in my top 5 aquascapers. Not sure if you're fussed about that though.....


----------



## eduardoumeoka (Mar 21, 2007)

*Norbert* tank you man. I was thinking it's was smaller.
Here in Brazil if I use all thats products I'll spend all my money. The only things I used to use in my tank is Seachen Fluorish and Sera Fluorenete. I hope some day can buy a lot of products.
Tanks again
See you


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Oops! Sorry about the "German Translation," Norbert! No offense!


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

i really like this layout and because of the simple and skylike background,


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

....


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

gf225 said:


> I've recently been interviewed for a French aquatic forum and you were in my top 5 aquascapers. Not sure if you're fussed about that though.....


Thanks. This is big pleasure when you hear that your job is appereciate, everybody like this....but sometimes i feel "pressure" on my neck :heh:. When people see nice layouts they (IMO) category autors and expect another good (or better) layout from them so sometimes i have "small needle" in my mind and i start thinking "is this good enough?" . I don't care much about this question in my mind, doing my job, aquascaping for myself but.... "pressure" is still on me :heh:.

donaldmboyer no problemo


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Norbert Sabat said:


> Thanks. This is big pleasure when you hear that your job is appereciate, everybody like this....but sometimes i feel "pressure" on my neck :heh:. When people see nice layouts they (IMO) category autors and expect another good (or better) layout from them so sometimes i have "small needle" in my mind and i start thinking "is this good enough?" . I don't care much about this question in my mind, doing my job, aquascaping for myself but.... "pressure" is still on me :heh:.
> 
> donaldmboyer no problemo


Ha, ha. Good point Norbert. Pressure can be good thing though, stops you from getting lazy!


----------

